# 18650 question



## Viper_SA (27/6/15)

Last night at work, a colleague asked to see the type of battery my mod uses. With cold fingers and slow reflexes, I dropped my battery around 4 feet onto a cement slab. The wrapping was a little damaged. Still read 3.98V after the fall. I removed the wrapping (I have some spares from Skyblue). The battery is an Efest 2800maH. 

On reviews of rewrapping I have always seen the plastic insulator on the positive pole fall off loosely. This one was stuck. For some dumbass reason that can only be explained by saying that it happened at 02:00 this morning, I took a small 1mm screwdriver to attempt to lift the plastic ring off. I somehow managed to short the screwdriver ( which is now considerably shorter) on the battery. 

The battery never heated up and still shows 3.96V. I don't know if I can rewrap this battery and attempt to use it again, or if it would be safer to just bin it. Would be a pity, as it's only a month or two old.

Some pics attached.


----------



## DarkSide (27/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Last night at work, a colleague asked to see the type of battery my mod uses. With cold fingers and slow reflexes, I dropped my battery around 4 feet onto a cement slab. The wrapping was a little damaged. Still read 3.98V after the fall. I removed the wrapping (I have some spares from Skyblue). The battery is an Efest 2800maH.
> 
> On reviews of rewrapping I have always seen the plastic insulator on the positive pole fall off loosely. This one was stuck. For some dumbass reason that can only be explained by saying that it happened at 02:00 this morning, I took a small 1mm screwdriver to attempt to lift the plastic ring off. I somehow managed to short the screwdriver ( which is now considerably shorter) on the battery.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Viper_SA Learning all the time, my batteries arrive Tuesday and now I know what Not to do!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/6/15)

Millisecond short like that shouldn't have harmed it much. I would rewrap and do a supervised charge on an intellegent charger like a nitecore or luc. Then cycle it on low load to make sure everything still works ok. 

NB. Low load means highish ohms like 1ish up.

I have a MNKE that I accidently dead shorted for a few milliseconds and its still in rotation no performance drop off.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 4


----------



## zadiac (27/6/15)

Should be fine. I also shorted a battery once and still using it. If it never heated up or vented, then you're good to go. Just keep an eye out for it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/6/15)

Thanks people. I take it the Efest Soda charger is not an intelli charger?


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks people. I take it the Efest Soda charger is not an intelli charger?



Yeah they ok some intelligence will let you know if the batts wrong way round or its not charging as it should and will stop charging at ~4.2V. 
As long as it isn't one of those no name single slot goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

